# How hard is it to simply order stuff!! *frustrated*



## BuickBoy (Nov 5, 2007)

My better half wanted to get into bow hunting. We went out and had her shoot some bows just to see if she would even like it. Needless to say, she didnt want to put the bow down!

Anyway, for Christmas I decided that I was going to buy her a 2011 Diamond Razor Edge - Mossy Oak Blaze Pink. I had a $70 coupon for Cabelas, and another $80 in return items so the bow was going to be quite cheap! 

Cheap is cheap but I ordered the bow on December 6. It turns out that because she is left handed they would have to special order it. That caused the store to put in an order with their special products department and he told me that they would contact me in 48 hours with details. 

About 72 hours later I call looking for information on my order. It turns out that they couldn't find it. When I finally go to the people who could access that information, they said they would order it ASAP and call me. Another 5 days later I call back looking for information. They then told me that the part number I gave them was invalid, but they were able to give a complete description of the bow!! First of all, THEIR OWN STORE MADE THE ORDER!! And they wanted me to find the correct part number and call them back!

Honestly if you can give me a description THE MANUFACTURER SHOULD KNOW *** YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT!! Secondly, after I straighten them out on the fact that it was not MY part number and this is an item that they already sell, they tell me that the person in their department trying to make the order did not speak to the correct person at Diamond and that is why it didn't get ordered. THE FRIGGIN PART NUMBER WAS CORRECT IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!

When they finally got the part number correct it was a Friday. She said that the price was increasing $20 for 2011 and I was okay with that. She said that they were in stock, the order would go in on that Monday or Tuesday and that I would probably have it by Christmas. By Wednesday when the order finally was paid for and submitted they had gone on backorder with no ETA!! I call Bowtech myself since Cabelas is next to useless at this point in search of some kind of ETA however I get no where other than a guy who tells me that they are making these every day, it is very popular, and they are doing their best. I assured him that I was pleased with him and Bowtech because it's not their fault in the first place.

Now this $70 coupon I have is for in store purchases only. I contacted the store for my order because I wanted to pick it up in store and use my coupon. I was very clear about this from the beginning. Turns out that when you make a special order and it goes through their special products division, it must be shipped to you. Well I stomped on that, and the store is getting it. The problem now was that my coupon was no long valid because they required me to pay for the bow over the phone. I said wait! I want to use this and if I can't use this then there is no point in wasting almost two weeks of my time to get to this point! As far as I know she was able to push it through... 

Well this is almost 20 days later with no contact from Cabela's special product division.

My next serious hassle is getting arrows! I ordered from Each Archery because they offer a minimum purchase of 6 arrows and I ordered Victory V3's @ $5.74 which is an awesome deal. My lady only needs 6 arrows, she'll never use a dozen. I placed this order on the 6th as well. I had also purchased her release from Eagle because it made more sense to buy from one place. Her release shipped out the next day and here on the third day, however the arrows were still in queue. The following week I called about the arrows and they asked "the manager" when they would be in and they said sometime next week. I called at the beginning of the next week and nothing. I called this morning and the lady says "Did anyone call you about having to order a dozen?" I said no, and they had plenty of amble opportunity as this was the third time I was speaking to someone about my order. 

She said wow thats strange and put me on hold. First of all, their website says "a minimum order of 6". IF I WANTED A DOZEN I WOULD HAVE ORDERED A DOZEN!! She comes back to say how they are putting in an order for arrows sometime in January and I would have to wait. I know these things come in big boxes, so I know that my order is no big shake. I said what can you do for me, and she says that she's not in that position so I asked for her to put me in contact with that person. She said please hold, comes back on to say that they are pushing the order through early. I said when in January now and she said "sometime in the beginning".

So as I sit here typing this my fiancee only has one gift for Christmas and that is the box of QuikFletchs sitting next to me. No arrows, no bow... and no clue when any of this stuff is going to arrive.

What would you guys do? I'm calling Eagle back now to cancel my order. I'll find my arrows locally, and I'll probably spend the money and just get a dozen just to smite them. (even though they wont know it)

My apologies for the long read, I had to vent somewhere...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Cabelas is useless since they went public. Exorbitant freight charges. Ignorant, poorly trained help who generally are clueless about the goods they are supposed to be selling.
Service? I have had a few good people wait on me at Dundee, but the overwhelming thing I remember is the absolute ignorance about the goods in their own department I kept encountering in dealing with their staff.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry about your bad luck. Someday's you're the bug and someday's you're the windshield. Sounds like you've been the bug for a while now. 


As for what to do, you already took my advice. I was going to say just go to a local pro-shop and get what you need.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

You get the right guy on the phone,, or in the store at Cabela's,, they'll make it right. You need to get a store manager or GM,, I had a similar situation last year, I believe the guy I dealt with was Trent, super nice guy. Straightened everything out in about 20 minutes.


----------



## BuickBoy (Nov 5, 2007)

Mightymouse said:


> Sorry about your bad luck. Someday's you're the bug and someday's you're the windshield. Sounds like you've been the bug for a while now.
> 
> 
> As for what to do, you already took my advice. I was going to say just go to a local pro-shop and get what you need.


Agreed. I just hung up with Eagle Archery and canceled my order. Since it is so late now, I'm going up on Monday to Al and Bob's in Grand Rapids and buying what I need. 

The bow is still coming from Cabelas as no one is going to match $200 out the door for a 2011 Razor Edge.


----------



## BuickBoy (Nov 5, 2007)

William H Bonney said:


> You get the right guy on the phone,, or in the store at Cabela's,, they'll make it right. You need to get a store manager or GM,, I had a similar situation last year, I believe the guy I dealt with was Trent, super nice guy. Straightened everything out in about 20 minutes.


My contact is Mark who is some kind of higher up in the archery department at the Hammond store. He's hard to get a hold of and up to this point hasn't been much more of help.


----------



## BuickBoy (Nov 5, 2007)

ESOX said:


> Cabelas is useless since they went public. Exorbitant freight charges. Ignorant, poorly trained help who generally are clueless about the goods they are supposed to be selling.
> Service? I have had a few good people wait on me at Dundee, but the overwhelming thing I remember is the absolute ignorance about the goods in their own department I kept encountering in dealing with their staff.



I spend a lot of money each year with Cabelas, mainly because I find what I want and weigh the shipping charge and the price of the product against other options and it turns out for the best. I just do my research with other vendors in advance.

However, I completely agree. I purchased a couple game cameras through my own ignorance, in the bargin cave in store.

Needless to say they didn't work and I returned them. When I called to get information on returning them the guy on the phone said, "Yeah, I would never buy electronics from the bargin cave."

Nuff said.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

My wholesaler is down the street in Dundee from Cabala's! When I go I will stop in to see what they have on sale. (I don't stock everything) LOL I asked once on Slick Tricks why they have none. The person I spoke with said they are garbage and "C" don't carry junk. I told him that was his opinion and started to walk away. This guy went off on me, to the point that another sales man came and took him away! That was the last time I stopped in!


----------



## BuickBoy (Nov 5, 2007)

Non Typical said:


> My wholesaler is down the street in Dundee from Cabala's! When I go I will stop in to see what they have on sale. (I don't stock everything) LOL I asked once on Slick Tricks why they have none. The person I spoke with said they are garbage and "C" don't carry junk. I told him that was his opinion and started to walk away. This guy went off on me, to the point that another sales man came and took him away! That was the last time I stopped in!


I love my slick tricks and they do some major damage! However the blades only last for one pass through, which is what I would want anyway!

What a douche you had!


----------



## BuickBoy (Nov 5, 2007)

I called and canceled my arrow order with Eagle Archery in Wisconsin.

Today we went to Brooks Archery in Portage and bought a dozen CarbonExpress Predator II 3050's. He was willing to cut and insert them for me, but she obviously doesn't have her bow yet so there isn't a good gauge for length.

Plan on changing the nocks and the fletchings.

I had him sell me white nocks to exchange for the yellow nocks. The white nocks are not the correct size as it turns out... but I'll just deal with it and pick up the correct size somewhere else. It's a 45 minute drive back for exchange... not worth it.

I wish this was easier.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't order anything online if there is anyway to avoid it for the reasons everyone here pointed out. I would rather be able to see and hold the item to make sure it is what I want. I hate shopping, but can spend a lot of time going up and down the aisles at the sporting goods store. Somehow I always seem to forget something when going up north so I just have to stop at Jay's outside Clare. I think that's why I'm late getting to camp.


----------



## BuickBoy (Nov 5, 2007)

petronius said:


> I don't order anything online if there is anyway to avoid it for the reasons everyone here pointed out. I would rather be able to see and hold the item to make sure it is what I want. I hate shopping, but can spend a lot of time going up and down the aisles at the sporting goods store. Somehow I always seem to forget something when going up north so I just have to stop at Jay's outside Clare. I think that's why I'm late getting to camp.


Jay's is where she shot the bow at originally. Their price was $369.99 and Cabela's was $329.99 and I had $150 in additional savings. Netting a $190 overall savings. What would you do?

I like Jay's and stop in a few times a year. I'm in Houghton Lake 1-2+ weekends a month at our house there.

P.S. When with the wife, avoid puppy day at all cost!!!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I do use Jay's for ideas for my wish list, but I will shop around elsewhere to get the best price. I hate paying full price for anything because I know it will go on sale later. I probably would have done the same thing you did and would have gotten extremely PO'd too. However, the management there would know my name and remember me afterward. Just thinking, if you could get down to the store, maybe ordering it while there and then using the coupons and tell them to ship it to you.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Just reading that made me angry! Well, I hope that you got everything straightened out and the waters are calm around your house... Also, I hope she nails a nice buck in 2011 !!!


----------

